# Logiciels > Microsoft Office > [2010] install Office : erreur 1907

## Jpmeye

Bonjour,

 l'installation d'office 2010 Proplus, j'ai une erreur 1907 relative  l'criture dans les fonts de windows (7), et impossible de passer ledit rpertoire en criture...

Help !

----------


## perlinpinpin

L'erreur 1907 renvoit  l'impossibilit d'installer les polices de caractres. Pourquoi ? Mystre...

Alors, aprs bien des dboires, en fouillant sur le net, les uns disant qu'il fallait faire un sfc /scannow en ligne de commande, (le scan se fait, mais n'arrive  rien corriger) les autres d'enlever l'attribut "lecture seule" du dossier "fonts" de Windows, ce qu'il n'accepte pas au passage, j'ai enfin trouver la rponse utile :

Depuis un PC qui tourne et qui a dj un Office (mme O2007 par exemple), copier sur un support mobile (cle usb par ex.), le dossier C:\Windows\Fonts; puis copier les polices de cette cl vers l'ordi rebelle, dans le mme dossier, of course ! Du coup, les floppes de police de caractres qui manquent s'intallent (rpondre ignorer  ceux qui y sont dj, ce qui compte, c'est de rajouter tous ceux qui manque...).

Aprs, relancez l'installation d'O2010, a dmarre vite, ensuite, il semble de nouveau mouliner  l'endroit du barre-graphe o se produisait l'erreur 1907, pas d'inquitude, a passe, et ho ! ouf ! installation complte !...

Je l'ai test sur un seul pc avec une machine virtuelle. Si on n'a pas de PC sous la main avec l'ensemble des fonts de Windows, je suis sr qu'avec un peu de recherche cela se trouve sur le net.

----------


## perlinpinpin

Ne ncessitant pas de second PC, mais si vous avez une version antrieure d'O (O2007 par exemple) qui a pu s'installer.
Pareil : copier la dossier C:\windows\fonts; puis dsinstaller tranquillement office 2007, vrifier si des polices ont t retirs du dossier "fonts", ce qui sera probablement le cas, la police "Calibri" par exemple a t introduite par office 2007; recopier depuis votre support mobile les polices dans le dossier "fonts", puis installer O2010 !!
Ca roule, ma poule !

----------


## Borlicoco

J'avais install MO 2010 en "ignorant" ::ccool::  les messages de "polices" et  chaque fois que j'ouvrais un fichier Office, j'avais le mme message de "polices". En faisant la manipulation dcrite plus haut mon problme c'est rgl aussitt.

Merci  l'quipe et aux membres, trs utile !!!  ::ccool::

----------


## Camille87

Bonjour  tous

Aprs avoir utilis Office 2010 sans aucun problme sur la version 32 bits de Windows Seven, je rencontre maintenant le mme souci sur la version 64bits. (J'ai chang pour un problme de pilotes graphiques, et profiter pleinement des quatre gigas de ram quipant mon pc portable)

J'ai essay la mthode que vous proposez,  savoir installer Office 2007, copier le dossier "Fonts"; dsinstaller O2007 et remplacer le dossier "Fonts" avec la copie, mais a n'a pas march pour moi...

C'est ainsi que je relance le sujet  ::): 
Cependant je peux quand mme dmarrer Powerpoint sans problme, mais Word me met un message d'erreur, lance un outil de rparation (qui ne change rien si je le laisse s'excuter en entier) que j'annule au lancement, et Word se lance tout de mme.
Idem pour Excel, sauf qu'il me dit qu'il manque une dll ?!

Je prcise que j'ai install la version 32 bits d'Office, ayant eu exactement le mme problme avec la version 64 bits.
Sachez que les programmes de la suite bureautique se lancent et qu'il s'agit juste de messages d'erreur au lancement, s'il n'y pas de solution je saurai m'en passer !

Je vous remercie d'avance de votre aide


EDIT  : Je viens d'avoir une ide qui peut peut-tre marcher... Si quelqu'un qui a dj install Office 2010 et qu'il m'envoie son dossier Fonts...
A voir

----------


## rg1973

merci,toujours d'actualit..... facile et efficace.

mais une journe de galre avant cette mthode..

----------


## severinelec

Plus de 10 ans plus tard, a marche encore... merci  ::D:

----------

